# Removal of hedges, planning needed?



## bond-007 (7 Jun 2008)

Do you need planning permission to remove a hedge that is a boundary between 2 sites? 

Thanks
007


----------



## eileen alana (7 Jun 2008)

Are you planning on putting something else in its place?? We removed a boundary ditch and put hedging there instead.


----------



## extopia (7 Jun 2008)

This article might be of interest.


----------



## rob30 (7 Jun 2008)

there is also this interesting letter from Mary White TD in todays irish times.

I include just an extract

Recent weeks have seen a spate of illegal hedge-cutting, burning and grubbing out, which are offences under Section 40 of the 1976 Wildlife Act, as amended by Section 46 of the Wildlife Amendment Act 2000.
Under this Act, it is forbidden to cut or remove hedgerows or destroy other vegetation during the bird-nesting season from March 1st to August 31st each year. Hedgerows provide food and shelter for a rage of wildlife, including birds, insects and wild flowers and they are a vital part of our native countryside.

*MARY WHITE TD, Deputy Leader, Green Party, Leinster House, Dublin 2.*


----------



## bond-007 (8 Jun 2008)

It is a neighbour who has removed hedges. Thanks for the advice.

Is it possible to complain to the council about a breach of planning conditions and conceal your identity from the offender?


----------

